# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Si te mund te gjesh passworde wireless-si?

## ester_85

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

Kam degjuar se ekzistone programe me te te cileve mund te zbulosh pasworde te linjave wireless. Kam kerkuar por deri tani nuk kam patur rezultat. 
Ketu ku jetoj une ka shume linja wireless dhe me intereson te kem nje program qe mund te lidhem me ndonje nga keto linja. 

Nese dikush mund te me ndihmoje, duke me derguar ndonje link ne mesashe private ose ndonje informacion rreth kesaj teme, do t'i isha shume mirenjohes!

----------


## brooklyn2007

Eshte ilegale te vjedhesh internetin. Po te kapen edhe te rrasin brenda ne burg.

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Te jep ndonje big nigger ndonje big.. eskimo kiss.. lol..  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## rachi

Pse mor jau me iligjore, merr nje internet si njerzit dhe beje gjumin te qet. Te fala Sokoli

----------


## Bond007

ps: Ne usa ke me ble Anten per wireless nuk e di saktesisht deri ne sa largesi i merr valt! me sa di une deri ne 5mile! edhe kushton 80$ (legal apo ilegal nuk e di deri sa vet keta e tolerojn shitjen e lirt te ketyre antenave...)

----------


## ^SHIU^

> ps: Ne usa ke me ble Anten per wireless nuk e di saktesisht deri ne sa largesi i merr valt! me sa di une deri ne 5mile! edhe kushton 80$ (legal apo ilegal nuk e di deri sa vet keta e tolerojn shitjen e lirt te ketyre antenave...)


Eshte tjeter antena eshte tjeter te kerkosh passwordin e dikujt.  Antena blihet qe ti te lidhesh laptopin me internetin qe ti ke ne shtepi. Shumica e laptopeve tani e kane "inbuilt" (brenda) marresin e internetit. Megjithate ti duhet te kesh nje linje interneti te shtepia. Linjen tende e siguron me password dhe e lidh laptopin me internetin duke futur passwordin. Te perdoresh passwordin e tjetrin eshte vjedhje. Megjithate ka zgjidhje.

Po te shikosh te gjitha linjat e internetit qe ke perqrk do shikosh se disa thone "secured connection" dhe disa "unsecured connection". Nqs lidhesh me unsecured connection nuk ka nevoje per password pasi pronari nuk i ka vene password linjes. Mundohu te lidhesh me to.

----------


## Selami2006

Ne qoft se e ka ple weirlesin me pas ateher eshte problem .
ne qoft se don me shfrytzu internetin e komshiut ma mir shko pyte per pasin

----------


## Thelinuxmaster

www.hackingdefined.com 

Duhet te kesh WHOPPIX LINUX si sistem operativ dhe po ta them qe tani ,nuk eshte e lehte ta instalosh kete version Linux ne hard disk.As per tu gjet ky version s'eshte i lehte. Gjithsesi me kete version LINUXI gjendet programi KISMET i cili eshte me  i miri per te gjetur WAP/WEP KEYS. Shiko tek siti www.hackingdefined.com se aty ka nje video shpjeguese me kete teme. 

KUJDES! Kjo gje rrezikon te behet shume ADDICTIVE  :buzeqeshje:  Personalisht e kam provuar kur mora ne fillim laptopin tek CAESARS CASINO ,jashte saj pak metra larg ne makinen time ,ne qetesi te plote mora passwordin dhe i bera UPDATE-in e pare sistemit. 

TESTED AND WORKING!

----------


## genxi

me falni por dhe une jam i interesuar per kete gje.. por mos thoni  jo burgu ilegal  apo ku e di une ..... se te gjithe ne shqiperi i kemi xp ilegal.. e gjith programet tjere duke fillu nga nero.....

kshu qe kush ka testuar ndonje menyre e ka perdar ndonje prog te tregon pa frike se nuke fut kush ne burg.....  respekte  e klm...

----------

